# JEVRIES old school lowirder bicycle



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Although I'm not too much involved with building bikes anymore I did start out building lowrider bikes prior to creating lowrider model cars.

Holland is a bicycle country but back in the '90's there was no such thing as lowrider bicycles over here. 
I got a bunch of lRM's from a friend who worked at a newsstand and saw these incredible sick looking lowrider bicycles. 
Impossible to find 20" Schwinn bikes or parts but eager to build a low bike I created my own frame using the front of a typical dutch bike
called the granny bike and the rearend of a bmx bike. Fork I created using central heating piping. Mellow Yellow was born. 










Gettin' noticed a skate shop decided to sell lowrider bicycle parts and I jumped on it like a tiger...with no money. 
Vinnie's backyard '93.










The fork and sissybar I created using central heating piping bend on a wooden mold. The crown I created from a flat piece of thick metal and shaped it like wing.










Mirros created using parts of a bullit headlight and wide angle mirror.










the fish tank had colored lights to make it glow. Same goes for the perspex seatpost lights on top and on the bottom gave it a mystical apearance.
With a flick of the switch the headlight turned 90 degrees and the light popped on...Porsche style.










Multi flake paintjob coming from cans done by Vinnie and I did something
that looked like pinstriping but not quite. :biggrin: 










Just recently I got involved in building a bike again...a tricycle that is scale 1/10.


Enjoy!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Tight homie, love ur models and your bikes has style bro


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Very badass lil trike

i love the mirrors you made, bike are og


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice!! Like how you did all the work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

i said it once and i'll say it again, this has got to be the greatest thing ever made.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks!!


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2011, 01:30 AM~19964521
> *Although I'm not too much involved with building bikes anymore I did start out building lowrider bikes prior to creating lowrider model cars.
> 
> Holland is a bicycle country but back in the '90's  there was no such thing as lowrider bicycles over here.
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2011, 03:30 AM~19964521
> *Although I'm not too much involved with building bikes anymore I did start out building lowrider bikes prior to creating lowrider model cars.
> 
> Holland is a bicycle country but back in the '90's  there was no such thing as lowrider bicycles over here.
> ...



wow........vid. was sick


----------

